# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Αναζήτηση  πομποδέκτη  για αλλαγή  καναλιών NOVA.

## ΒΟΥΡΛΑΚΗΣ

*Γειά σας.  Το  πρόβλημά μου είναι  οτι, ο  αποκωδικοποιητής  της  nova είναι  στο σαλονι, και οταν  ξαπλώνω  στην  κρεβατοκάμαρα που  εχω  μια  τηλεόραση  δεν  μπορώ να  αλάζω  τα κανάλια, με  το  τηλεχειριστήριο οπότε  ειμαι  αναγκασμένος να  πηγαίνω  στο  σαλόνι, και  ειναι  πρόβλημα,πριν απο μερικά χρόνια  εγκατέστησα  ενα π/δ  (ΑWX 703 TRANSMITTER) που μου  πρότειναν  αλλα  δεν εκανε  δουλεια,,,.
Παρακαλώ μήπως  έχετε  να  μου  προτείνετε κατι  για  να  λύσω το  πρόβλημά μου?.
Σας ευχαριστώ  πολυ...* :Rolleyes:

----------


## manolo

Φίλε μου στα μαγαζιά εξοπλισμού δορυφορικών - επίγειων λήψεων υπάρχουν πληθώρα μοντέλων transmitters-receivers που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά είτε στα 2,4GHz είτε στα 5,6GHz. Να σου πω μάρκα δεν το θεωρώ σκόπιμο να μην θεωρηθεί ότι κάνω και διαφήμιση, άλλωστε τα περισσότερα επώνυμων εταιρειών κάνουν αυτό που θέλεις μια χαρά. Με ένα απλό search στο Internet νομίζω ότι θα βρεις ό,τι θέλεις εύκολα.

----------


## ΒΟΥΡΛΑΚΗΣ

Ευχαριστώ  πολυ (manolo)  για  την  απάντηση ,αλλα  θα το εκτιμούσα  πολύ  αν  μου προτεινες  κατι  συγκεκριμένο,  γιατι  ψάχνοντας  σε  κάποια site  ευρήκα πολλούς τύπους   σε  πομποδέκτες  αλλα  δεν  μπορώ  να ξέρω  ποιο  ταιριάζει  για  την  περιπτωση μου. Διευκρινίζω  οτι  την  τv που  έχω  στην κρεβατοκάμαρα  την εχω συνδεδεμένη  καλωδιακά  με τον  αποκωδικωποιητή, αυτό  που  θέλω  να  κάνω  είναι να  δίνω  εντολή  με  το  τηλεκοντρόλ απο την  κρεβατοκάμαρα  στο  σαλόνι στον αποκωδικωποιητή , για  να  αλάξω  κανάλι.Ευχαριστώ  πολυ .

----------


## manolo

Ενδεικτικά σου στέλνω μια σελίδα για να δεις κάποια προϊόντα. Τα τρία τελευταία μοντέλα σου κάνουν μια χαρά. Μπορείς φυσικά να τα ψάξεις και σε άλλα sites ή μαγαζιά όπου ίσως βρεις καλύτερες τιμές.

Τσέκαρε εδώ.

----------


## manolo

Δες επίσης και αυτό. Σου κάνει τη δουλειά σου επίσης.

----------


## ΒΟΥΡΛΑΚΗΣ

Εντάξει πήρα  ενα    Ref  7237  της   Televes  και  λειτουργεί  άψογα ,,  Ευχαριστω!!!!

----------

